# Anyone else getting this?



## ajthepoolman (Oct 26, 2007)

When I reply to a message I usually click the little icons in the lower right portion of a message to enable the quick reply section.

But today I noticed that when I click "Post Quick Reply", I get the attached message telling me that I have to wait 30 seconds between posts. 

Is anyone else getting this?

It appears that the forum is trying to double post a message.  I would assume it has to do with the postback of the page and such, but I don't have any intimate knowledge of how this forum works.  Jeff, have any updates been done that might have caused a problem?


----------



## flyboys (Oct 26, 2007)

I have gotten that message when doing searches.


----------



## glued2it (Oct 26, 2007)

did you wait 30sec.?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 26, 2007)

hmmmmm... interesting.

I will look into this strange phenomenon.. it should NOT be doing that.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Oct 27, 2007)

That is the beauty of computers. They do exactly what I told them to do. Unfortunately, what I want them to do and what I told them to do are usually two different things!

FYI, I am at home and did not get the 30 second warning!  I will try posting from work Monday (what else do I have to do?) and see if I get it again.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Oct 27, 2007)

And Why do you find that to be an unusual thing to be happening...
Full moon???  Another event that happens this time of the month???   Just remember....computers and any other machine that has a plc...are like FEMALES...They do what they want....When they want...and If they want...
Sorry girls...just a proven fact...


----------



## bbqpitstop (Oct 27, 2007)

So whodda fool? lol  Males!


----------



## richtee (Oct 27, 2007)

Now wait jus' a cotton-pickin' minute here....


----------

